# MKII Golf renovation moving forward again



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks to BryanJ's "Second Chance GTi", I stirred up my enthusiasm and started working on my own A2 renovation once again. Over the past few years, I've gathered several items for this project but made no progress as I've been distracted by other projects. 
On the A2, I started by thoroughly cleaning the engine bay and painting. I then replaced all of the front A-Arm bushings, tie rods, ball joints, and motor mounts. I've prepared the 11" front brakes and power steering rack from the donor cars. I also replaced the front bearings on the front hubs and installed the 22mm master cylinder and plumbing for the four wheel disc brake conversion. In addition, I purchased a Turn2 rear strut brace. I've had these parts lying around in boxes but just did not have the enthusiasm to do the work. As the parts begin to pile up, I decided to make room and it was just as easy to begin installing them as it would be to relocate them to another part of the garage. I was also beginning to confuse the A2 parts with parts from my other project cars therefore installing them would eliminate that confusion. 
The more visable progress is on the outside as I've picked up a brand new set of OEM late model Big Bumpers and test fit. My bumper set did not include front blinkers or lower lip spoiler so I fitted a spare spoiler I had lying around from a Corrado. To my surprise, it fit! It really changes the appearance of my humble little Golf. Once I reinstall the A-arms, then I can finish the brakes and steering and finally put the car back on the ground. 
Once body work and interior is complete, then I will turn efforts to wiring and engine installation. 


































_Modified by lnoriel at 1:10 PM 12-29-2003_


----------



## KISS 1 (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: MKII Golf renovation moving forward again (lnoriel)*

Nice! Are you putting the 2.0 16V back in or are you going larger?


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: MKII Golf renovation moving forward again (KISS 1)*

The car was originally a 1985 Golf outfitted with a 1.8l low compression 8V motor (85hp). 13" wheels covered 9.4" solid discs and drums out back. Although it had little to offer on the performance side, it was a reliable daily driver that served faithfully for 285,000 miles. So when I finally purchased another car, I decided to sideline it with the goal of adding a few updates and refreshments. 
I intend to keep it and return it to roadworthiness where it will once again become my daily driver. 



_Modified by lnoriel at 8:48 PM 1-7-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: MKII Golf renovation moving forward again (lnoriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lnoriel* »_Thanks to BryanJ's "Second Chance GTi", I stirred up my enthusiasm and started working on my own A2 renovation once again. Over the past few years, I've gathered several items for this project but made no progress as I've been distracted by other projects. 
_Modified by lnoriel at 1:10 PM 12-29-2003_

I'm glad to have inspired someone with this project. These are great cars, and I think more and more people are starting to realize it. Looking forward to seeing yours complete.


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: MKII Golf renovation moving forward again ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm glad to have inspired someone with this project. These are great cars, and I think more and more people are starting to realize it. Looking forward to seeing yours complete.









He's not the only one you've inspired. Reading your posts about the restoration of your GTI put me "over the top" so to say, on my decision to go all out with my VR swap, and restore mine as well. Thanks for the guidance, makes me believe that there is a light at the end of the tunnel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck guys, keep us posted.
Gerry


----------

